# The blue mud



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My whif broke down on me today. She said ...I can smell that chit from the back door !!! [100 ft away!]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's freaking RANK!!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Were the windows down on your truck or something:whistling2:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

We dont use proform...so I dont know exactly what you are talking about. But I know in the summer when it is hot Murco will get a terrible smell if left in the heat for a week or so after mixed.....I once was dumping a box into a bucket with some old Murco with a bit of water from washing down the bucket and when the new box dropped it splashed directly into my nose and I had to puke! It was terrible...


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i take it your talking about the pro form ultra lite......that stuff smells like it has paint thinner in it !!!


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

hoarder!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And she's still bitchin!!! I said you can't smell it now ...It's too cold.
I'll clean it up come spring!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use usg in a box then burn them up ...little harder to **** in :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I learned a while back that they'll use wheat paste in clay construction....I wonder if that stuff makes its way into taping mud?

I've found that topping will sit indefinitely without molding or stinking...but the muds with glue go baaaaaaaad. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea mud can stink a lot!! But i have noticed that usg mud doesn't go like that for some reason!! My barrels can go a couple of years now with no smell:thumbsup:
As for Murco that is differant story!!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I know you guys forget a wash bucket from time to time and they sure can stink.

I was boarding a utillity room for a condo complex that had geo thermal heating . That's when they drill holes in the ground so they can use the earths heat to help heat the building.

The room that housed all the meaters , pipes and crap was also the only tap on site and my buddy left his cleaning bucket there.:whistling2: 

And lucky for me no one thought to fire rate the wall that all this crap had been mounted on and because it was on the other side of one of the units i needed to install sound bar so i was gona be there for a wile.:clap:

Nice tight area no room to walk or bring in board perfect and right as i get started i knock over the mud water bucket all over the room and me:nuke:

I worked alone that day


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Do some places not have boxed mud? Buckets would be nice but would accumulate quick. Do you guys just throw them away or recycle? Ive noticed if you put water on mud and lid it that it will stink up much faster than if youd just capped it off with lid. The runnier mud stinks up quick as well


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

chris said:


> Do some places not have boxed mud? Buckets would be nice but would accumulate quick. Do you guys just throw them away or recycle? Ive noticed if you put water on mud and lid it that it will stink up much faster than if youd just capped it off with lid. The runnier mud stinks up quick as well


I use the topping buckets to mix hot mud in.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Do some places not have boxed mud? Buckets would be nice but would accumulate quick. Do you guys just throw them away or recycle? Ive noticed if you put water on mud and lid it that it will stink up much faster than if youd just capped it off with lid. The runnier mud stinks up quick as well


 When I finally get off my arse and clean all those buckets I'll take 10 -15 of them to my neighbor[farmer] Then when harvest time comes I'll have more tomatos /cucumbers and potatos than you can shake a stick at!:thumbsup:
The ole farmer on the other end of the road grows acres of sweet corn every year. I give him buckets too. When the sweet corn is ready he stops by the house and tells me ..you and the kids go down there ..pick all you want..:thumbup:

When those buckets start gathering up around the shed...that's a good thing! I've been busy:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> When I finally get off my arse and clean all those buckets I'll take 10 -15 of them to my neighbor[farmer] Then when harvest time comes I'll have more tomatos /cucumbers and potatos than you can shake a stick at!:thumbsup:
> The ole farmer on the other end of the road grows acres of sweet corn every year. I give him buckets too. When the sweet corn is ready he stops by the house and tells me ..you and the kids go down there ..pick all you want..:thumbup:
> 
> When those buckets start gathering up around the shed...that's a good thing! I've been busy:yes:


Sometimes about buckets for sale on craigslist for $2-$3 apiece. Surprisingly there's always somebody wanting to buy them


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> When I finally get off my arse and clean all those buckets I'll take 10 -15 of them to my neighbor[farmer] Then when harvest time comes I'll have more tomatos /cucumbers and potatos than you can shake a stick at!:thumbsup:
> The ole farmer on the other end of the road grows acres of sweet corn every year. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> They are in great demand out here for farmers growing outdoor crops as well. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

All cleaned up!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> All cleaned up!


What'd you do Moore hide them all in the cab of your truck:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> All cleaned up!


looks good moore:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess you weren't too broken down to make the wife happy on a day off. :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I guess you weren't too broken down to make the wife happy on a day off. :thumbup:


The farmer up the road was very pleased too!!!:yes::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> What'd you do Moore hide them all in the cab of your truck:jester:


no room!! :blink: The truck's still a mess!


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

chris said:


> Do some places not have boxed mud? Buckets would be nice but would accumulate quick. Do you guys just throw them away or recycle? Ive noticed if you put water on mud and lid it that it will stink up much faster than if youd just capped it off with lid. The runnier mud stinks up quick as well


We use pail mud usually because we do alot of smaller jobs, and it can sit for a couple days and not go bad. 

We made friends with a brick guy, he gives us a $1 a pail!!! :whistling2:

Mixes up the motar, and everyone can carry their own little bucket. the guys love us for it. no clue how they did it before....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> We use pail mud usually because we do alot of smaller jobs, and it can sit for a couple days and not go bad.
> 
> We made friends with a brick guy, he gives us a $1 a pail!!! :whistling2:
> 
> Mixes up the motar, and everyone can carry their own little bucket. the guys love us for it. no clue how they did it before....


you are not saving any money... a pail of mud is around $12 and a box is $7 

if you save one pail and put your box mud into it you will make $:yes:

12 X 100 is 1,200 7 X 100 is 700 you just lost $500


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, I understand that. But I'm in a different category. Insurance company's don't care about the cost of small items like that, we get re-imberced for the amount we spend on mat'l. If we use 15 pails or 10 boxes, they don't care, even if the difference is 500 bucks. Also, our labour is capped at 2x mat'l cost, so 1sq ft of drywall is 1 dollar, 1 bucket of mortar is 15...tape, sandpaper, etc. They're becoming so stingy they will only pay 1 dollar to move a picture if its in the way of work, but, if you break it, you have to pay. No money lost on our end. And to be honest, most insurance companies make money on their claims. The bill customers see is not even close to the cost of a simple repair, like a 6" sq water stain on a ceiling... would figure most people could get someone to just fix it for a 1/4 of their deductable. I think is make 200k a year if i made .30¢ a sq sometimes and did straight taping, I find it so much easier than the crap I deal with to hang a single sheet.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Yes, I understand that. But I'm in a different category. Insurance company's don't care about the cost of small items like that, we get re-imberced for the amount we spend on mat'l. If we use 15 pails or 10 boxes, they don't care, even if the difference is 500 bucks. Also, our labour is capped at 2x mat'l cost, so 1sq ft of drywall is 1 dollar, 1 bucket of mortar is 15...tape, sandpaper, etc. They're becoming so stingy they will only pay 1 dollar to move a picture if its in the way of work, but, if you break it, you have to pay. No money lost on our end. And to be honest, most insurance companies make money on their claims. The bill customers see is not even close to the cost of a simple repair, like a 6" sq water stain on a ceiling... would figure most people could get someone to just fix it for a 1/4 of their deductable. I think is make 200k a year if i made .30¢ a sq sometimes and did straight taping, I find it so much easier than the crap I deal with to hang a single sheet.


on my Insurance jobs I just use my scraps and left over mud from my other jods...:yes:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> on my Insurance jobs I just use my scraps and left over mud from my other jods...:yes:


Love it, hahaha


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> you are not saving any money... a pail of mud is around $12 and a box is $7
> 
> if you save one pail and put your box mud into it you will make $:yes:
> 
> 12 X 100 is 1,200 7 X 100 is 700 you just lost $500


That calculation isn't entirely true.... A box of mud has 3.5 gallons while a bucket has 5 gallons. You have to figure your price per gallon. A bucket of mud for us is 13.60 while a box is 8.50. So it is $2.72 a gallon for bucket mud and about $2.43 per gallon for box mud. So in a 300 board house I would stock about 50 boxes of mud but only 35 buckets.... So that equates to $425 for the box mud and $476 for bucket mud, a savings of only $51 if using box mud. You may also figure in waste of materials of box mud vs. bucket mud. You get much more waste of box mud than bucket mud through various ways. In the end you may not be saving a single penny :jester:.

Either way it is food for thought.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> That calculation isn't entirely true.... A box of mud has 3.5 gallons while a bucket has 5 gallons. You have to figure your price per gallon. A bucket of mud for us is 13.60 while a box is 8.50. So it is $2.72 a gallon for bucket mud and about $2.43 per gallon for box mud. So in a 300 board house I would stock about 50 boxes of mud but only 35 buckets.... So that equates to $425 for the box mud and $476 for bucket mud, a savings of only $51 if using box mud. You may also figure in waste of materials of box mud vs. bucket mud. You get much more waste of box mud than bucket mud through various ways. In the end you may not be saving a single penny :jester:.
> 
> Either way it is food for thought.


true but you get the point:yes:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha, you guys get 5 gallon buckets of mud?????? We only have halfers! And those are 18 bucks, 21 for the dust control( I don't use it, just saying as a pricepoint). No wonder drywall is so much cheaper in the US. Next you'll tell me you guys get 4 x12 ft for 12 bucks......


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Haha, you guys get 5 gallon buckets of mud?????? We only have halfers! And those are 18 bucks, 21 for the dust control( I don't use it, just saying as a pricepoint). No wonder drywall is so much cheaper in the US. Next you'll tell me you guys get 4 x12 ft for 12 bucks......


54' X 12 for 12 bucks


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Ridiculous......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Haha, you guys get 5 gallon buckets of mud?????? We only have halfers! And those are 18 bucks, 21 for the dust control( I don't use it, just saying as a pricepoint). No wonder drywall is so much cheaper in the US. Next you'll tell me you guys get 4 x12 ft for 12 bucks......


Depends...on how many.. how big the job...But yeah.. about that.

black top / USG $12 a pail....5 gallon pails.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Makitaboy said:


> Haha, you guys get 5 gallon buckets of mud?????? We only have halfers! And those are 18 bucks, 21 for the dust control( I don't use it, just saying as a pricepoint). No wonder drywall is so much cheaper in the US. Next you'll tell me you guys get 4 x12 ft for 12 bucks......


$12.5 for us....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so you sell a 1/2 tubs for a $1 ...thats great then
a 5 gallon tub you could get $2 bucks:yes: 
I wonder what you could get for my 8 gallon buckets i use:yes:
I put two boxes of mud in one bucket


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

The problem I got with bucket mud is that it's already filled to the top of the bucket so there is no room to add water. This might be alright for first coat on metal but for any other step in the process it's no good! The buckets are just a little too short so for me I'm going to stick to using box mud!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> The problem I got with bucket mud is that it's already filled to the top of the bucket so there is no room to add water. This might be alright for first coat on metal but for any other step in the process it's no good! The buckets are just a little too short so for me I'm going to stick to using box mud!!


I pull a few scoops out ..Then add water.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

moore said:


> I pull a few scoops out ..Then add water.


Ya but where do you put the few scoops?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Ya but where do you put the few scoops?


:blink:......In a bucket!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

moore said:


> :blink:......In a bucket!


Umm...same place I'm gonna keep dumping my boxes!! Lol!!


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> $12.5 for us....


$11.76 stocked


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

lnidrywall said:


> $11.76 stocked


$9.00 a box!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> $9.00 a box!!


We were talking about sheetrock....


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Buckets of mud are 4.5 gallons and when you dump a box in a bucket it fills it up paint comes in 5 gallon pails ever notice there a little taller then mud buckets


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> We were talking about sheetrock....


Ya I gathered that  $9.00 for green top and $9.42 for plus3...


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> $9.00 a box!!


 I pay about $15 a box !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

$22 - $25 per 17L box and $30 - $34 per 18L pail around here.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> $22 - $25 per 17L box and $30 - $34 per 18L pail around here.


damn...


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Canadians get screwed for everything. They say prices are only 10%, but I think they're wayyyy off, its more like 50 to 100%....


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> $9.00 a box!!


$8.45 a box


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys probably already knew this but what makes half used buckets of mud stink is once opened to the air bacteria starts to form. Once the bucket is closed and after a bit you get that soured smell and stink. To stop this wash down the sides, level the top, add enough water to cover the top, then add a little bleach. The bleach will stop the bacteria from growing. Just remember to pour the water off before you mix the mud. Partially used buckets can be kept a lot longer this way.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Recently I opened a fresh new bucket of sheetrock mud, full of mould, it sure as hell didn't smell fresh either :no:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of putting dish soap into topping mud?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Has anyone ever heard of putting dish soap into topping mud?


Nope :whistling:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/soap-1456/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/no-poc-pro-works-405/


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No pucks, That's what I'm hearing. And it's Easier running mud with the box.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> No pucks, That's what I'm hearing. And it's Easier running mud with the box.


Sounds like the new guy Is bossing you around!  LOL!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Has anyone ever heard of putting dish soap into topping mud?


Putting dish washing soap in the mud can almost lead to arguments like,,,,,,, dare I say "me$h vs paper tape":whistling2:

To me, I won't debate it, what ever gets your sheep to flock together for you, go for it:thumbup:................BUTT !!!!!

I would not be stealing your wives dish washing soap, I would be getting a product from a actual drywall supply house. The stuff you buy over the counter could lead to issues. The main one well your using it is, when you sand your work your eyes will burn(but you will smell all pretty)But think about why your eyes are burning and you smell so pretty,,,,, theres all types of cleaning agents in it. So the biggest issue I heard to using it, is the soap reacts to the paint, causing it to fade/shadow where ever soapy mud was used.

I know some may call bull on this, but I remember back in the 1990's it was a big issue. If the DWC/builders/ or job supers caught you using soap, they would flip out on you. If I remember right, when they primed the walls with white primer, there would be a yellow tinge coming through the paint, where ever soap/mud combo was used. I do remember Sun Light dish soap was the brand that every taper swore was the best so..........


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Sounds like the new guy Is bossing you around!  LOL!!!!


When it comes to drywall I learn something new All the time. Supposedly the box is old and doesn't work as good as hand finishing. I'm wondering if he even has one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have tried it..It was a wrestling match between the mud and the hawk.
It just didn't seem to me 'the right thing to do'...but some old fart here on DWT said If you add a scoop of l/w mud to a bucket of a/p It will cut the pocs down...Not sure who that old fart was :whistling2: ,,but he was right.. It cuts the pocs down but makes for a gummy mix . IMO It's best to use whats given and leave the foreign additives out. Unless were talking hot muds!!! adding glue to hot mud can never hurt. =insurance .

JM 2 CENTS!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think adding soap to a material that is ment to stick sounds like a wise thing to do? 

Isn't ap & lw the same thing?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I have tried it..It was a wrestling match between the mud and the hawk.
> It just didn't seem to me 'the right thing to do'...but some old fart here on DWT said If you add a scoop of l/w mud to a bucket of a/p It will cut the pocs down...Not sure who that old fart was :whistling2: ,,but he was right.. It cuts the pocs down but makes for a gummy mix . IMO It's best to use whats given and leave the foreign additives out. Unless were talking hot muds!!! adding glue to hot mud can never hurt. =insurance .
> 
> JM 2 CENTS!


 
You sure some ole fart didn't tell ya to add a pan of hot-mud powder to your AP for the first coat on beads??????


Gee man, i think your losing it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You sure some ole fart didn't tell ya to add a pan of hot-mud powder to your AP for the first coat on beads??????
> 
> 
> Gee man, i think your losing it


no ..Your the other ole fart!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> no ..Your the other ole fart!


I thought this young gentleman was onto something, until 7 min in. 

http://youtu.be/DSKzBBwByvA


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I don't think adding soap to a material that is ment to stick sounds like a wise thing to do?
> 
> Isn't ap & lw the same thing?


AP is in the middle of taping and topping

It's sorta like this, USG/CGC mud colour code is like this

green - taping mud
Red - all purpose
Blue - topping mud

If you mix green and blue, you would get a AP mud (middle ground)

There was a time when the mud was just the green , then they came out with the blue. A lot of guys began to mix them together. So they began to manufacture mud more that way (that's what my supply guy told me any how:whistling2.

Now they have all fancy types of mud, muds for spray, machine mud, ultra light etc........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I thought this young gentleman was onto something, until 7 min in.
> 
> http://youtu.be/DSKzBBwByvA


lo lo llook, br,, br brightstar he's using a a a composite haw haw haw hawk!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> AP is in the middle of taping and topping
> 
> It's sorta like this, USG/CGC mud colour code is like this
> 
> ...


We use green & blue usg buckets for top coat. Never seen red buckets from usg.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> We use green & blue usg buckets for top coat. Never seen red buckets from usg.


Sorry, had to give you the Canuck colour codes CGC (box colours not buckets)

It can make this site confusing:blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sorry, had to give you the Canuck colour codes CGC (box colours not buckets)
> 
> It can make this site confusing:blink:


The buckets and bags confuse the homeowners and handymen over here. 

All-purpose is not for All purposes. It's light and fluffy. Shrinks a lot and cracks easily. Apply thin and tight. 

Easy sand ( bag mix) Does not sand easily. Good for prefills and Heavy fills.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The buckets and bags confuse the homeowners and handymen over here.
> 
> All-purpose is not for All purposes. It's light and fluffy. Shrinks a lot and cracks easily. Apply thin and tight.
> 
> Easy sand ( bag mix) Does not sand easily. Good for prefills and Heavy fills.


 
Oh sure,,,,,, and Santa don't really exist either,,,,,,,,

Gee man, you make me sad


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Oh sure,,,,,, and Santa don't really exist either,,,,,,,,
> 
> Gee man, you make me sad


As long as you believe he does. 

The one bag they named right is durabond. That chit has a Durable bond.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The buckets and bags confuse the homeowners and handymen over here.
> 
> All-purpose is not for All purposes. It's light and fluffy. Shrinks a lot and cracks easily. Apply thin and tight.
> 
> Easy sand ( bag mix) Does not sand easily. Good for prefills and Heavy fills.


L/w mud and a/p are two totally different creatures .. I'm not sure where your coming from bro.. USG plus 3 and rapid coat lafarge.etc are the light & fluffy mud [topping mud] . A/P Is dense /thick . I call BS on the light weight being A/P.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> L/w mud and a/p are two totally different creatures .. I'm not sure where your coming from bro.. USG plus 3 and rapid coat lafarge.etc are the light & fluffy mud [topping mud] . A/P Is dense /thick . I call BS on the light weight being A/P.


The blue label should be l/ w topping not l/w a/p. this is confusing. But good for business.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry I thought the real light blue lid that says topping on the side was for :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: What does that make the puke green lid Ultra light weight for?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We did a job a while back using Proform light weight A/P (light blue lid) for everything. This was before they released it on the market (plain unmarked white buckets), in our area at least. Coated decent enough, but didn't like the taper. Seemed like when you would start running a seam, it would compress and we got dry tapes. Supposedly, they reworked the formula after that. At least we got some shirts out of the deal.

Another job a few months ago, we used the "reworked" stuff to coat a job. Wasn't pretty. Hard to sand, and pock marks! Needless to say we went back to using Rapid Coat. We did the 2nd story, another crew did the 1st. They didn't have any problems with it.  Then again, they never do, if you're picking up what I'm putting down. :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We did a job a while back using Proform light weight A/P (light blue lid) for everything. This was before they released it on the market (plain unmarked white buckets), in our area at least. Coated decent enough, but didn't like the taper. Seemed like when you would start running a seam, it would compress and we got dry tapes. Supposedly, they reworked the formula after that. At least we got some shirts out of the deal.
> 
> Another job a few months ago, we used the "reworked" stuff to coat a job. Wasn't pretty. Hard to sand, and pock marks! Needless to say we went back to using Rapid Coat. We did the 2nd story, another crew did the 1st. They didn't have any problems with it.  Then again, they never do, if you're picking up what I'm putting down. :yes:


I never use blue mud....black or green ap or durabond is all I use :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

heavy weight all purpose is a stronger taping mud than our canadian light weight taping muds IMO. we don't have heavy muds up here. the light taping muds are easier to work with and still have more than adequate adhesion but i think the heavy weight muds make for a stronger joint.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That time of year again!! She's all up In my ear!! Clean that mess up!!:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

How many of them got crap in them moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> How many of them got crap in them moore


Most are 1/4 buckets of hot mud that set on me..Some are half buckets I meant to carry over to the next job but never made It.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Haha! Moore you need the bucket glove.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

moore said:


> That time of year again!! She's all up In my ear!! Clean that mess up!!:whistling2:


at least they are not in your car :thumbup:


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

wasn't the topic of the thread " Blue Mud"


----------

